# Fastening Router Table To Cabinet



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

Last weekend I decided to mount my router table on the unfinished cabinet I'm making. I wanted to get the table out of my house and thought I would just install it temporially and remove it when I got around to finishing the cabinet. Several weeks ago I bought some double stick tape at HD that was labeled heavy duty. I thought it would be strong enough and I could remove the top when I got around to making and installing the doors on the cabinet. I put the tape on the top of the cabinet on all four sides. I thought I could place the table and then move it a little if I didn't get it straight. I placed the table on the cabinet as close to straight as I could. When I tried to move it back a little I couldn't budge it...........instant bond like contact cement. I tried to lift the table off by pulling but even when I picked the entire cabinet off the floor the top wouldn't budge. Tues. I was installing the fence on my Unisaw I backed into the cabinet and turned it over. It hit the garage floor very hard and I was sure the top would be broken because I have a very large PC 7518 router mounted in the top. Nothing broke and despite the hard hit the table was still stuck to the cabinet. So FWIW if you are looking for a permanent way of attaching your table this it. Just be sure it's where you want it before you set it down.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Donald, is this double sided mounting tape or carpet tape? I could see the white mounting tape holding like that. As a rule I use the double sided carpet tape for jigs and holding pieces.


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

Mike this is double sided tape. It's red on the outside until you peel the film off. I didn't find it where the other tape display. If I remember right it was displayed with the velcro. I have tried some other double stick tape that was white but it didn't stick like this. I have to go to HD today or tomorrow so I'll look around for it and let you know where it's displayed.


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

Mike the tape is in the paint dept.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Is this a white foam tape?

Ed


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

If its at HD its carpet tape and is in the carpeting section. Its very good double sided tape.

regards
jerry


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

hmmmm..... You may have given me the answer to mounting my top to my cabinet when I get it finished. I was curious about how I would mount it, but now I may know :sold: 

I wonder how it will hold to the slick lamination of the rocklet table?


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

jerrymayfield said:


> If its at HD its carpet tape and is in the carpeting section. Its very good double sided tape.
> 
> regards
> jerry


Jerry it doesn't look like the carpet tape I've seen. It's thicker than that and it may have a foam center but it's red not white. It's supposed to be suitable for use outside. The suprising thing is that the max weight is 5lbs.
Before you use it to hold anything heavy please test it using a small strip. When I tried a small piece off the roll I bought yesterday it didn't seem as strong as the first roll. The only thing I know for sure is that the tape I used had a removable red film on one side and the other side was sticky and it's holding my router table to the cabinet. I hadn't finished the cabinet and wasn't looking for a permanent attachment.


----------

